# Is taking a vacation together mean it’s pretty serious?



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

I know the dynamics of dating has definitely changed since I dated and been married and divorced. I’ve dated and had relationships and have gone on small trips- San Antonio, Local 2-3 hours overnight, but never a cruise or to Colorado, Aruba, or any expensive trip with a SO.
But I know that some take trips like that early to see if you can get along, how you handle conflict and to generally see if you can withstand the person on a trip and together all the time. I guess I would never go unless the relationship was moving toward a long term thing. But on the other hand, maybe taking a trip early on would see if there’s enough compatibility to move forward?
Curious to see everyone’s opinion!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Depending on other factors, I'd believe he wants to spend lots of time with you and may even be considering long term. He may also be interested in 'sexfest' 2019. I guess you will find out. Or, you could ask him what attractions besides you, he wants to see while on vacation.


----------



## Sue4473 (May 29, 2018)

Does a vacation to the men mean sex fest? Lol what if they are already getting sex? 😂


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Is taking a vacation together mean it’s pretty serious?*



Sue4473 said:


> Does a vacation to the men mean sex fest? Lol what if they are already getting sex? 😂


There can always be more. lol I think you will know when it is all said and done. Hell, just enjoy the vacation and quit putting covert contracts on the relationship. You are just worrying yourself.


----------



## TheDudeLebowski (Oct 10, 2017)

*Re: Is taking a vacation together mean it’s pretty serious?*



Sue4473 said:


> Does a vacation to the men mean sex fest? Lol what if they are already getting sex? 😂


No, it's more than just that. But that is definitely part of it though. When my wife and I go on vacation just the two of us, we definitely have wilder and more frequent sex. We also have better discussions, better meals, more relaxation time together, over all it's always a great experience that sort of recharges us. We try to do it at least once a year. 

So yes, sex fest is a thing, but it's not the only thing. I would be lying if I told you that plays no part in the excitement of a couples only vacation though.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Is taking a vacation together mean it’s pretty serious?*



Sue4473 said:


> Does a vacation to the men mean sex fest? Lol what if they are already getting sex? 😂


It probably would, I would think.

It might be occasionally different with different men.

I could go on a vacation and absolutely love it without having sex. I had a lot of partners in my single days and lots of sex but I also had deep and meaningful friendships with women where no sex ever occurred even though I regularly spent the night with them.

If I was already having sex with a woman, a vacation with her would probably include a LOT if sex as well as having a blast doing fun activities.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

I wouldn't go away with a guy unless we were very serious, maybe engaged.


----------



## FalCod (Dec 6, 2017)

It means different things to different people. Just like sex. For some people, it means nothing but fun. For others, it is a sign of deep commitment and exclusivity. If you aren't clear on where you stand in a relationship, ask.


----------



## WorkingWife (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Is taking a vacation together mean it’s pretty serious?*



Sue4473 said:


> I know the dynamics of dating has definitely changed since I dated and been married and divorced. I’ve dated and had relationships and have gone on small trips- San Antonio, Local 2-3 hours overnight, but never a cruise or to Colorado, Aruba, or any expensive trip with a SO.
> But I know that some take trips like that early to see if you can get along, how you handle conflict and to generally see if you can withstand the person on a trip and together all the time. I guess I would never go unless the relationship was moving toward a long term thing. But on the other hand, maybe taking a trip early on would see if there’s enough compatibility to move forward?
> Curious to see everyone’s opinion!


Assuming you're already having sex, all it really means in itself is that the person inviting likes your company and wants it on a fun trip. They think the trip will be a lot more fun with you than without you. If the other person is paying for the trip, that might mean something depending on their finances -- for example if a millionairre BF wanted to take me on an expensive trip, I would not interpret that as anything more than he wanted me there and could easily afford it. But if a BF of modest means was willing to pay for an expensive trip that he had to save up for, that would indicate some seriousness for me on his part.

But IMO, when it comes to middle aged adults dating, the only thing that really indicates seriousness and commitment is the other person clearly telling you that is what he or she wants and then taking steps that show you that. For example, my BF wanting me with him and the rest of his family at Christmas time would indicate more seriousness to me than wanting me to go on a vacation with him.


----------



## SarcasticRed (Feb 21, 2018)

My husband and I didn't take a big trip together until after we were married. But we had done a few road trips (of less than a week) and lots of "weekend getaways" while dating/engaged. We often have more sex while away, but not always. For me to be essentially tied to the person with very little personal space/alone time for several days or longer, I better really like that person and already know I can get along with them. 

I wouldn't want to do a major trip with someone I wasn't serious about so that it wasn't "ruined" if we broke up.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I could imagine going on vacation with someone with whom I just had a casual relationship - with or without sex. OTOH a vacation is a great way to get to know someone better and find out if something longer term makes sense.


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

*Re: Is taking a vacation together mean it’s pretty serious?*

H and I started traveling almost immediately. Before the end of our first month we already had one trip under our belt, and the next month we did a wonderful longer all inclusive tropical one. We knew we were right for each other extremely quickly though. Finances were not an issue, so it was like, why not?


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I wouldn't go on vacation with someone unless I felt it was someone I was committed to or saw a future with. Doesn't mean it can't happen early in the relationship, just depends on where things stand.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

Yes, for some. No, for others. 

You won't know for sure how he feels unless he tells you.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

It can, but also might not 😉.

In my day I took gfs along for vacations but for all but one, it didn't (my clarification terms before we went).

I've observed both happening with my sons, and friends. 

Btw all mine were taking sex romps with me. 

Good company, good times, all that. And I went with females, same. Little expectations was very liberating. 

But only two did I take to hometown. One of those I married.

See? Clear as mud. 😎😎😎


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

*Re: Is taking a vacation together mean it’s pretty serious?*



Sue4473 said:


> Does a vacation to the men mean sex fest? Lol what if they are already getting sex? 😂


First off, you can always have more sex. That is my motto. And to the other posters, what is wrong with a sex fest. 

Although, I did take a girl on a trip and it turned into a sex fest and we broke up later and she was pissed. 

The breakup and the sex fest were not related. 

But seriously, see what happens? And are you totally not into a long term thing with him? Or just not into anything serious with anyone? It is OK either way...

Or if you are not sure, no reason to not go on a trip. 

I just think you should play it by ear. But do think of some responses in case he POPs the question or anything. It does not hurt to be prepared.

But he is a grown man, why not let him be grown and take his GF on a trip...


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

And does taking a vacation alone mean something is pretty serious?
Because that is how I'm thinking today.


----------



## BluesPower (Mar 27, 2018)

*Re: Is taking a vacation together mean it’s pretty serious?*



Mr. Nail said:


> And does taking a vacation alone mean something is pretty serious?
> Because that is how I'm thinking today.


If that is a general question I will answer on some of that. 

You know, I don't think it has too. It could be but it does not have to be. 

Now, if I am going somewhere, I am going to take my GF with me if I can. If our schedules work out. 

But it does not necessarily have to be... it could just be a little romantic trip...

However, it never hurts to be prepared with the move in answer, the want to get married answer, the whatever question answer... 

You don't what to get caught flat footed in those situations...


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I think you are right it can be just a vacation to unwind from everyone.


----------

